# Lightroom 3.4 Update



## ronderick (Apr 29, 2011)

For Adobe Lightroom users, the latest version 3.4 is out. It now has camera support for the Canon EOS 600D and some other new cameras.

There's also the Camera Raw 6.4 update...


----------



## skitron (Apr 29, 2011)

Capture One is also updated to 6.2 today.


----------

